
Why I went to South America to incubate my startup - transburgh
http://www.foundread.com/view/blow-by-blow-why-i
======
Jd
Does zAgile make any money? The product page on their website has a scant two
paras and no screenshots.

I'm much more inclined to take the advice of people who have made something
work...

~~~
omouse
Also, they appear to have moved back to the US. Based in San Fran...hey, some
YCombinator guys should go and see if they're still alive :P

